

When Years Have Passed, Will You Remember Today? [video] - peachananr
http://blog.bucketlistly.com/post/42755491934/when-years-passed-will-you-remember-today

======
nfg
I spent a year backpacking (got back last summer), one of the most striking
things is I can point back to any date of the trip and instantly know where I
was, what I did, how I felt. The density of experience is intense, it makes
for a strange hard to pin down hollowness on return.

~~~
krutulis
I have had similar periods of time in my own life, but even these have begun
to fade over many years. Luckily, there are plenty of techniques to avoid this
and many are not new. E.g., Diarists have used writing to remember day-by-day
for centuries. For travelers like you, remembering or recoding locations by
date definitely helps to organize memories.

Unlike a written diary, which is conceptual, I like how Cesar is
systematically compiling small _visual queues_ using a discipline amounting to
a form of sampling or measurement. I'm not sure how a video beats a photo-of-
the-day, but perhaps it simplifies the overall process of selecting images?

I'm also guessing that his daily sampling method might control for the natural
tendency of sensational moments and aspects of life to eclipse the less
sensational parts over time.

~~~
_mulder_
_I'm not sure how a video beats a photo-of-the-day_

I hadn't thought about this before but perhaps it's because the mind doesn't
actually remember snapshot images, we don't work that way. We remember events
comprising several images, sounds, smells and emotions. In that way, perhaps
describing memory as a series of short video snippets is more accurate than
the traditional photographic memory model.

------
_mulder_
This is a great idea, I'd love to do that too. But how would one actually go
about this?

Does he just film everything with a camera or his phone? He must spend a lot
of time manually going through all the footage to find the second that best
represents that day. And surely he has to do this everyday too whilst all the
memories are fresh in his mind so he can find the most important second? And
then he manually strings them all into a video?

Sounds like a lot of work (although the results certainly seem worth it). Or
am I missing something here? How would you guys go about it?

~~~
herbig
He made an app for that.

------
hawkharris
"Would you rather record yourself in front of a computer or yourself walking
outside experiencing life?"

I wouldn't feel too guilty about recording one-second screenshots. I get a lot
of enjoyment out of writing, designing, programming and working on other
creative online projects.

Having a balanced life, which includes outdoor activities, is definitely
important, but I wouldn't discount the value of learning, creating and
communicating in a digital space.

------
juanre
Having a boring life in which most day's memorable second is similar to the
previous one is not a bad thing. It's living a meaningless life we should be
weary of.

Shameless plug: but I do want to indulge in the ego pampering of storing
memories of my life, so I wrote an app to do just that --- and save geolocated
notes and photos not only in your iphone, but also in google's servers, using
fusion tables and picasaweb. The free version is
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geopostrfree-remember-
share/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geopostrfree-remember-
share/id454179218) and the .99 add-free version is
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geopostr-remember-your-
walk/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/geopostr-remember-your-
walk/id411874811)

------
g2e
Honestly, I'm not a fan of the whole thing. Why would I want to remember every
single day? I'd much rather spend the time required to compose these 1 second
bits on building up and moving towards a much more significant moment.

------
goblin89
There are some interesting comments in previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5025498>

------
fsckin
I didn't know I his app he was working on had launched... Indeed it has!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/1-second-
everyday/id58782354...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/1-second-
everyday/id587823548?mt=8)

------
bdcravens
On mobile, none of the custom header or the sidebars show up. In other words,
I see only what seems to be the default Tumblr mobile layout, with no links to
the product page, etc. Kinda defeats the purpose of the blog.

------
3327
Great post thank you

